
InView – Synchronise Xero invoices to your calendar - rikkipitt
https://www.inviewapp.com/?ref=hn
======
rikkipitt
Creator of InView here. I'd be interested to hear if any Xero users here on
Hacker News would be interested in beta testing some new functionality coming
soon? Specifically, the inclusion of your upcoming Xero bills on your calendar
apps.

